# Meater - Wireless Meat Probe



## murrgh (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm by no way associated with this, I just thought it was neat and would post it here...



First wireless probe meat thermometers. In addition, you can monitor them from anywhere if you get the block with it.... only thing like it on the market AFAIK.


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Sep 30, 2015)

There are other similar products out there.  I use one that has 4 probes and a station at the smoker that links to your wifi in your house.  I can monitor temps on my phone or tablet anywhere.  I have gone out to eat, gone to meetings across town, and can always see what is happening, and if necessary, call the wife to ask her to do something.


----------



## drewed (Sep 30, 2015)

The compleatly wireless is kind of neat.  It would help with the rotisserie cooks.  Better then my cobbled solutions.


----------



## vibe (Sep 30, 2015)

Tucson, could you provide any brand/models? Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 30, 2015)

That is pretty cool idea. I would have to see some reviews after release. I would like more info from Tucson as well...JJ


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Sep 30, 2015)

It is the Tappeque from Innovative solutions LLC.  I've had it for close to a year.

1.  pretty good accuracy compared to several other top thermometers like the Thermapen.  Not as accurate as the Thermapen - but it is within a few degrees and for my don't open the smoker monitor - that is good enough for me.

2.  4 probes - can be assigned to any function - such as chamber, different meats, etc., and you can create your own custom labels for the probes.

3.  controlled by an app that you download for free on iOS, Android and Windows mobile devices.  I have only used it with my iPhone and iPad and it works fine on those.

4. stores results on the cloud and at the end of the session, can e-mail you a file of all the data so you can see your temp profiles - here is an example  the blue line is the chamber - can you tell when I opened the smoker to check on things and when I pushed up the temperature to speed things up?

.













tapp example.PNG



__ tucson bbq fan
__ Sep 30, 2015






It comes with a program on your PC or Mac and you have to plug it into the computer to set it up for your WiFi network, set variables, etc. Once you have set it up, you don't have to re-do that unless you change your network.

There is a small box that needs electricity out by the smoker that the probes plug into and which communicates through your WiFi.

The only issue so far is that I have had some connectivity problems if I push the smoker too far from the house and my WiFi router.

I really like being able to see all the temps on my phone from anywhere.  I do have a serious warning though.  If it looses communication, or the temperature falls outside the range you have set up, it gives you an alarm, which you can disable if you want to.)  I learned the hard way to disable it when I am out in a public place like a bar or restaurant.  The alarm is:

You get a loud alarm sound, followed by this pretty loud voice saying "Check Your Meat!"  I got some pretty strange looks from people in a bar when this happened to me!


----------



## murrgh (Sep 30, 2015)

Interesting. I've never heard of that before. All I could find was probes that were wired back to a receiver... not wireless probes like the Kickstarter Meater.


----------



## vibe (Sep 30, 2015)

Interesting. Wonder if they ship to the UK. 

I will receive my Thermadata TCD tomorrow - http://thermoworks.com/products/logger/thermadata/thermadata_thermocouple.html

Maybe I should have waited. 

The tappaque seems like a 4 probe version of the BlueTherm Duo - http://thermoworks.com/products/logger/bluetherm_duo.html
I emailed the sales department and the BlueTherm duo only logs whilst a Bluetooth connection with phone/tablet is active hence I decided I wanted a full time logger and went with the TCD. 

Does the tappaque do the active updating graphs and also keep them logged regardless of connection and downloadable at a later date?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vibe (Sep 30, 2015)

If the tappaque is the best of both worlds of the TCD and BlueTherm duo i would maybe wish I held fire on ordering. 

My only consolation is what I bought is made by the same guys that make the thermapen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Sep 30, 2015)

The Tappaque seems to keep a small amount of data and can make it through short losses of connectivity without losing data. Long drop outs lose data.  If you look at the example graph I included - see the steps in the meat temps?  Those were connectivity losses before I figured out what was going on and moved the box to have a good line of sight through a window, instead of trying to transmit through the back of my metal smoker!


----------



## driedstick (Oct 1, 2015)

Murrgh said:


> I'm by no way associated with this, I just thought it was neat and would post it here...
> 
> 
> 
> First wireless probe meat thermometers. In addition, you can monitor them from anywhere if you get the block with it.... only thing like it on the market AFAIK.



Cool and interesting - thanks

DS


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 1, 2015)

Tucson BBQ Fan said:


> It is the Tappeque from Innovative solutions LLC.  I've had it for close to a year.
> 
> 1.  pretty good accuracy compared to several other top thermometers like the Thermapen.  Not as accurate as the Thermapen - but it is within a few degrees and for my don't open the smoker monitor - that is good enough for me.
> 
> ...



By saying that.. that means it's not true wireless as is the MEATER  ...  you say the probes have wires that connect to a box which is then wireless.... will be interesting to read the reviews on this...


----------



## b-one (Oct 1, 2015)

Looks very promising!


----------



## smokingearl (Oct 23, 2015)

I was very interested in the Meater and I guess I still am. But I got to thinking, the probes have rechargable batteries inside them. Hows that gonna work inside an oven? I mean every battery made says do not dispose of in fire, and keep away from high heat and flame. Hopefully after the Meater has been out for a little while and some people have actually used them I'll see its not an issue.


----------



## muralboy (Oct 23, 2015)

I am a sucker for gadgets so I joined the Kickstarter. Have one in order. Will updated once received


----------



## stann (Oct 23, 2015)

Tucson BBQ Fan said:


> It is the Tappeque from Innovative solutions LLC.  I've had it for close to a year.
> 
> 1.  pretty good accuracy compared to several other top thermometers like the Thermapen.  Not as accurate as the Thermapen - but it is within a few degrees and for my don't open the smoker monitor - that is good enough for me.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this review.  The Tappecue is the one that I'm going with.  I'm not to keen on the idea of having a probe with a battery inside of it, inside of the meat that I'm cooking.  It's probably ok, but I don't think I could ever get comfortable with it.

Good write up. Thanks.


----------



## lowslowjoe (Jun 12, 2017)

Supposedly they have shipped some of these out, some claims to finish Kickstarter Single MEATER shipments by end of July 2017 and finish Indiegogo Single MEATER shipments by end of September 2017.

  So has anyone actually got theirs yet?

  I've been skeptical of this product since the beginning and have not contributed. I figure, if they do what they say they are going to do, they will have accomplished something bordering on impossible. I hope I'm proven wrong, that they will be able to produce a reliable wireless temperature probe to be used in food cooked on a grill... but the amount of space their working with, the harsh environmental conditions that it will be expected to perform under, make this one VERY difficult task to pull off.


----------



## dward51 (Jun 12, 2017)

Yeah, same here.  I almost pre-ordered when the campaign first started, but ended up waiting.  Glad I did.  Seems like we have been waiting several years on this product to hit the shelves.  If it lives up to it's promises, I'm definitely in for the Meater Block 4 pack, just a little skeptical due to all the missed dates of release over the years.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 12, 2017)

Almost every KS campaign I've participated in has not made the deadline. All end up being 6mo-1year +/- past due. 

I did jump on board for the block and we'll See how it goes once I get it.


----------



## muralboy (Jun 14, 2017)

Hi Everyone.  It's been awhile since I've been able to join in the fun here.  I missed you all.  Hope all is well.

I received my Meater last week.  Been on the road so haven't had a chance to try it out.  Planning on doing a pork loin this weekend, so that will be the maiden voyage.  

I'm sure it won't be a sophisticated/detailed as some might be able to do, but I plan on using the Meater, along with my iGrill and spot checking with the Thermapen.  

Results to follow.


----------



## dward51 (Jun 14, 2017)

Well hot dang.... they are actually shipping some out.   Great to hear and I look forward for a report on how well it works in the "real world" testing!


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 14, 2017)

Looks like over a year late on the shipping.


----------

